# Oakley Airbrake MX Goggles



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Well, after seeing everyone love these goggles, I decided I needed to try them out. So, Merry Christmas to me:



Got them in Nemesis Red Gunmetal with a Prizm MX Black lens, they look awesome and I can't wait to use them. Best part, they match my MET Parachute perfectly! Quick unboxing video here:






How many of you have these goggles? What are your thoughts?


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have the rasta color, and it's amazing goggles! I mostly usemy clear lenses, but also have a green one can't remember how it's called.

I'm all over smith goggles for skiing but the oakley is the best mx I've tried! Great field of view, no fog, really burly and the lenses are really strong! Don't forget to install the shield!


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

mfa81 said:


> I have the rasta color, and it's amazing goggles! I mostly usemy clear lenses, but also have a green one can't remember how it's called.
> 
> I'm all over smith goggles for skiing but the oakley is the best mx I've tried! Great field of view, no fog, really burly and the lenses are really strong! Don't forget to install the shield!


Nice! And that piece is a shield huh? Didn't dive into the booklet, but thanks for the heads up, I'll be sure to put it on!

That green lens, does it look green when looking through it?


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

The prizm jade is what I have, does not look green.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

kevin267 said:


> The prizm jade is what I have, does not look green.


Doesn't look green at all looking through it? Only from the outside? If so, that's awesome. I was really hesitant to grab the fire iridium replacement lenses because I didn't want to be seeing red all day, so that's great news.

Also, Oakley really needs to make their site a little more organized. They have about 15 different versions of the Airbrakes, even two different ones titled "O-Frame MX Goggle" and "O Frame MX". Two different prices and color options. And good luck finding the replacement lenses. It's a mess.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

kevin267 said:


> The prizm jade is what I have, does not look green.


jade is the name and like said doesn't look grren looking through it!

About the shield mine came with a shield as well as some peel off disposable ones, those that pro moto gues use on their helmets visor / goggles


----------

